
Amazon Introduces Mayday, Amazingly Useful Live Tech Support System For Kindle - Garbage
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/24/amazon-introduces-mayday-a-unique-and-amazingly-useful-live-tech-support-system-for-kindle/
======
diegopizzocaro
This new May Day feature launched by Amazon is I think super-useful for early
stage startups. As a startup CTO I am struggling to get to talk via
Skype/phone or even in flesh with our users and I know this is very difficult.

An in app service/sdk implementing the same video support of Amazon's MayDay
would be very useful for understanding what the users do not find immediate,
what they're trying to accomplish with your specific app and more importantly
which features they would want modified/included in future releases.

I know there are many customer support services (like uservoice/zendesk) which
provide sdks/apis and forums for users to express their opinion.

But there is nothing like talking face-to-face with one of your users, in
particular when they experience a problem.

Do you know of any service/startup providing a similar drop-in service to
include in your app? If this is not the case, then I strongly believe it
should exist. (Or maybe Amazon will release this as part of their AWS offer?)

------
aa0
Amazon has always seemed to me to offer the best support of any industry. They
truly are honorary when it comes to customer treatment

